# High End PC – Budget grob 2000€



## Gast20180604 (19. Mai 2016)

*gelöscht*

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2016)

Also, wenn du so viel Geld hast, dann ist es schon okay, wenn du bei der GTX 1080 nicht noch lange warten willst    aber zum Rest:

den Sockel 2011-3 würde ich vergessen. Die 6 echten Kerne beim 5820K bringen statt "nur" 4 beim i7-6700kin Spielen rein gar nichts, im Gegenteil: da der Takt geringer ist als beim zb i7-4790K oder i7-6700K, ist der 5820K sogar teilweise langsamer, und schneller so gut wie nie. Zudem sind die Mainboards für den Sockel 2011-3 sehr teuer. Nimm einen i7-6700K mit einem Mainboard Z170-Chipsatz für 130-160€, dazu dann 2x 8GB DDR3-3000- oder 3200-RAM, mehr als 100€ würde ich für 16GB nicht ausgeben - da hast du das bessere Paket. AUSNAHME: wenn du neben Gaming irgendwelche ganz besonderen Programme nutzt, die vlt doch von den mehr Kernen profitieren, dann sieht es vlt anders aus. Das können zb spezielle Renderprogramme oder so was sein. 

Der Rest passt gut, Netzteil ist mehr als stark genug (es gibt Billigmodelle, die angeblich 750W haben und viel schlechter sind) aber der Kühler ist dann auch schon sehr extrem - wenn du nur "normal" übertakten willst und nicht um jedes einzelne Mehr-Prozent an Takt rauskitzeln willst, dann reicht auch einer für 45-55€ dicke aus. 

Beim Gehäuse musst du übrigens nun echt KEINEN Big-Tower nehmen, außer du würdest Dir massenhaft Festplatten einbauen wollen   Die Midi-Modelle sind schon seit Jahren extrem gut durchdacht und bieten genug Raum und eine gute Kühlung - in meinem 70€-Gehäuse hat sogar eine richtige Wasserkühlung Platz mit insgesamt 5 Lüftern nur für die Wakü, und das ist nicht mal ganz 50cm hoch, 21cm breit. Lediglich bei der Breite musst du halt aufpassen, damit auch - FALLS du einen hohen Kühler willst - so einer reinpasst. Aber ansonsten bekommst du locker auch übertaktete moderne Hardware mit einem Midi-Tower ab 50€ super gekühlt, musst Dir höchsten für einen gleichzeitig auch leisen Betrieb noch 2-3 Lüfter für je 10-15€ dazukaufen, oder man sucht einen Tower, der zwar 90-150€ kostet, aber schon 3 leise Lüfter dabei hat. PCs sind VIEL leiser geworden als die, die es noch vor 5-6 Jahren gab.  

Wichtig sind: mind 2x USB3.0, weitere 2x 2.0 sind nett, aber kein Muss. Dann natürlich genug Platz auch für lange Grafikkarten und hohe Kühler. Und bestenfalls auch schon 2-3 leise Lüfter dabei, mindestens aber vorne Platz für 1-2 (am besten größer als nur 120mm), hinten für 1-2 mit 120mm und auch - nur damit man die Option hat - oben Platz für 1-2 Lüfter

Nur mal als Beispiel: das hier wäre zB schon ein sehr gutes Gehäuse 62177 - Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster Midi  hat alles, was man braucht, inkl nem 140mm Lüfter vorne und einem 120 hinten. 


hier hast du auch einen recht aktuellen Artikel zum Thema Gehäuse Kaufberatung & Marktübersicht mit über 80 ATX-, mATX- und Mini-ITX-Gehäusen  da sind auch einige Gehäuse in einer Übersicht dabei, da kannst du auch mal nachsehen. Wobei da keine teurer als 80-90€ drin sind.


----------



## Gast20180604 (20. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2016)

Big Tower werden kaum noch genutzt, ausser für seeeeeeeeehr ausgiebige Wasserkühlungen und eben PCs mit mehreren Grafikkarten 
Mein favorisierter, grosser Tower ist der Phanteks Enthoo Luxe... 
Aber die Lüfter der Phanteks Tower sollen wohl nicht wirklich gut sein- die evtl. Tauschen. 

Netzteil wäre gut zum Beispiel ein SuperFlower Leadex Gold 550 oder die Platin Variante. Oder ein Be Quiet Dark Power pro P11.  
Wie gesagt, ein Sockel 2011v3 System ist auf grund des niedrigen Grundtaktes für Gaming nicht optimal. 
Kannst du die alte nicht vielleicht wieder beleben? Backen o. Ä.? 
Ich würde schon auf die Costum Modelle warten, da das Referenz Modell recht laut wird und nicht so wirklich hoch boostet...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2016)

Goldrock8065537 schrieb:


> Holen sich auch Leute mit mehreren Grafikkarten keine Big Tower mehr? Ich kann mir selbst nicht erklären wieso, aber ich hätte einfach gerne einen. xD


 wenn du unbedingt einen willst, dann nimm einen. Aber es hat halt keine Vorteile, dafür nimmt ein Big-Tower aber mehr Platz weg und ist teurer 

 Und auch wenn man mehrere Grafikkarten drin hat: die müssen ja auf ein ATX-Mainboard passen, und wenn ein ATX-Board ins Gehäuse passt, dann passen ja auch logischerweise zwei Grafikkarten - es gibt da kein Problem. Sicher wird der PC ein wenig wärmer als mit nur einer Karte, aber die Lüftungen und kühler heutzutage sind so gut, dass es echt nicht nötig ist. Die Zeiten, wo ein PC wegen Übertaktung und zwei Grafikkarten überhitzte, sind lange vorbei, außer man versucht das sogar in einem Mini-ITX-Gebäude 


Natürlich gibt es auch Zwischenstufen: es ist nicht klar festgelegt, was "big" und was "midi" ist. Einige Midi sind so groß, dass man die auch als Big verkaufen könnte. In Big passen halt MEISTENS auch Mainboards größer als ATX rein, was zB für Server sinnvoll sein kann, wo zudem vlt auch gleich 8-10 Festplatten drin sind. Aber es gibt auch Tower, die sich "big" nennen und wo nur ATX-Mainboards passen. 

Das Enthoo Pro, was ich postete, ist zB Marketingseitig ein Big-Tower. Es gibt aber Midi-Tower, die ähnliche Maße haben, viele sind auch nur 2-3cm kleiner bei Höhe, Breite und Tiefe. Richtig Big ist wiederum zB das hier https://www.alternate.de/CM-Storm/T.../1012632?campaign=PC-Gehäuse/CM+Storm/1012632


----------



## Gast20180604 (20. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2016)

Ja das Dark Power Pro ist besser, Beim Antec Edge ist der Lüfter nicht so gut. 
Aber um ehrlich zu sein hab ich das übersehen XD


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2016)

Für Mini-DP gäb es auch Adapter. Bei vielen Monitoren ist aber eh ein passendes normales Kabel dabei, vlt hast du ja noch eines "rumfliegen" ?

Wegen der zwei Monitore: auf einem zweiten nur den Desktop darzustellen ist lachhaft wenig, das stört das Gaming kein bisschen. Viel eher würde ein auf dem Desktop laufenden Programm stören, aber das hat dann mit der CPU und nicht mit der Grafikkarte zu tun. Du kannst also mehrere Monitore an die Graka anschließen und musst nicht die interne CPU-Grafik nutzen.

Grafikkarte: die Custom-Versionen sollten an sich in jedem Falle leiser sein, aber zum genauen Release kann man nichts sagen. Das ist auch das erste Mal, dass Nvidia ganz klar verkündet hat, dass es zuerst nur "Referenz"Modelle, eben die FoundersEdition gibt UND sogar sagt, dass die dafür mehr verlangen als die späteren Customkarten kosten werden. Bei den letzten 6-7 "Gamer"-Grafikkartenserien waren (bis auf spezielle Modelle wie die Titan) an sich schon BEI Release auch Customkarten zu haben, teilweise gab es sogar NIE ein Referenzmodell im normalen Handel. Daher kann man hier nicht auf Erfahrungswerten etwas vorhersagen zu den Custom 1080ern. Vermutlich 3-4 Wochen nach der Founders Edition würde ich sagen.

Netzteil und RAM passen. 



Und WENN du warten willst, dann würde ich gleich mit allem warten, außer du willst unbedingt irgendwas zocken bis dahin


----------



## Gast20180604 (20. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2016)

Goldrock8065537 schrieb:


> Vielen, vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Dann muss ich mich jetzt nur noch für ein Gehäuse entscheiden und auf die Customer Versionen warten. Mit  dem Großteil meiner Anliegen sind wir endlich durch.  Nur, was genau meinst du mit "mit allem warten", den Kauf der gesamten Komponenten oder auch noch die AMD Grafikkarten abwarten?


 ich meine nur, dass du am besten alles auf einmal kaufst und nicht schon jetzt den ganzen Rest  


Zu Deiner alten Karte: keine Ahnung, kann vieles sein. Vlt ist ein Kondensator defekt, und die "Ruhe" hat den langsam wieder entladen, so dass die Karte nun erstmal wieder läuft...? Kann dir aber ebensogut mit ner Nvidia passieren, was meinst du, wie oft AUCH Nvidia-Modelle von irgendwelchen systematischen Fehlern betroffen waren?   und das ne Karte mal nen Defekt hat, kann Dir sowieso immer passieren, egal wer die Karte produziert hat und ob der Chip von AMD oder Nvidia kommt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2016)

Wenn die Karte so unglaublich heiss wird, montiere am besten den Kühler neu und trage neue WLP auf... Das hilft manchmal Wunder. 
Prinzipiell ist die R9 280x ja überhaupt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gast20180604 (20. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## erkosh (20. Mai 2016)

Bezüglich Gehäuse kann ich persönlich dir die be quiet! Silent Base 600 Gehäuse empfehlen, z.B. 8637630 - be quiet! Silent Base 600 ged 
Ich habe mir das auch geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Zum Thema Midi Tower: die reichen wirklich. Das be quiet! Silent Base 600 ist schon ein echt dickes Teil. Größer wäre zu groß meiner Meinung nach. Schau dir einfach mal die Maße an:

Länge:495 mmBreite:230 mmHöhe:493 mm

Kannst das ja mit einem Meterband mal testen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2016)

Goldrock8065537 schrieb:


> Ich hab im Internet auch schon gelesen, dass es das Problem mit ihr aber häufiger gibt, z.B. dass die Lüftersteuerung eben nicht richtig auf die Temperaturen reagiert.
> 
> Was ich mich jetzt halt frage: Wenn entsprechende Programme nicht in der Lage sind die Temperatur der Graka auszulesen, wird diese  sich dann überhaupt noch automatisch abschalten, wenn sie zu heiß wird, oder fackelts dann einfach irgendwann?


 naja, wenn da der Wurm drin ist, kann es sogar passieren, dass die Karte "abfackelt". Vlt probier es mal mit dem MSI-Afterburner, wo man eine eigene Kurve einstellen kann, ob DAS dann klappt. Und teste damit auch mal, ob es klappt, wenn du manuell einen festen Drehzahlwert für die Lüfter forcierst - man KANN es so einstellen, dass die Lüfter IMMER mit zB 1500 U/min drehen.


----------



## Gast20180604 (3. Juni 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2016)

Ich bin leider gleich weg, aber:

ne GTX 1080 wäre gut, besser geht es eh nicht. Ob du IMMER 144FPS hast, kann man nicht sagen - aber: auch bei nur 100 FPS hast du einen Vorteil von 144Hz, da musst nicht genau oder mind 144 FPS haben. Erst recht nicht, falls der Monitor GSync hat - da isses sogar gar nicht verkehrt, mal weniger FPS zu haben, damit GSync auch was zu tun hat  


Wenn du aber diese Ansprüch hast, wird die 1080 wohl eh nmicht 3-4 Jahre "halten" - vlt wäre eine 1070 sogar besser: die 1080 ist ca. 20% schneller, kostet aber >40-50% mehr.


----------



## Gast20180604 (3. Juni 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2016)

Die 1170 ist die nächste "Generationsstufe". Denke mal so in 2 Jahren?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2016)

Goldrock8065537 schrieb:


> Nächstes Problem ist übrigens Windows 10. Wenn ich den PC bis Ende Juli hätte, könnte ich mir da noch günstig Win7 holen und upgraden. Ab August müsste ich dann nochmal knapp 100 Euro mehr für Win10 berappen. Angenommen die Situation rund um die Customer ist bis Ende Juli bei der 1080 schon geklärt, bei der 1070 aber noch unklar, könnte ich hier dann wieder 100 Euro sparen, indem ich mir die 1080 dann schon holen könnte und dementsprechend noch rechtzeitig hätte.   Oder ich pokere dann mit der 1070 und dem Microsoft Support.. Mir platzt gleich der Kopf, haha.


 Du kannst ja auch erstmal alles bis auf die Grafikkarte kaufen, das wäre kein Problem. Wenn du dann eine neue einbaust, bleibt der Key ja trotzdem noch gültig.


----------



## Goldrock (14. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2016)

Also, das passt alles gut, wobei ich halt das Board zu teuer finde, das RAM ebenfalls (zu dem hier zB 8636231 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws  wirst du sicher keinen Unterschied merken, auch nicht zu dem hier 65033 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws ), und auch beim Kühler wirst du mit einem für eher nur 50€ sicher genau so weit übertakten können. 

Wegen der 1080: diese hier hätte den höchsten aktuell gelisteten Boost-Takt und wäre somit eine der schnellsten ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber lieferbar ist maximal so eine Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium + G-Panel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da sind 2-3% Unterschied beim Boost, d.h. bei zB 60 FPS wären das dann eben mit dem höheren Takt 61, vlt auch 62 FPS...


----------



## Goldrock (14. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juli 2016)

*High End PC – Budget grob 2000€*

Schwierig. Momentan hinken die SSD von Größe und Preis immer noch hinterher. Obwohl es schon TB-Größen gibt.

Allerdings sind die Preise stark fallend und Kapazitäten steigend. Aber für meinen Kapazitätswunsch 5-8 TB komme ich immer noch nicht an konventionellen HDD vorbei. 5-6 SSD sind aber auch keine Lösung. 1 SSD nur für das System und 1 HDD sind der aktuelle Stand. 

Oder man kauft Hybridlösungen die es auch gibt z.B. 4 TB davon mit 500 MB SSD-Part.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schwierig. Momentan hinken die SSD von Größe und Preis immer noch hinterher. Obwohl es schon TB-Größen gibt.
> 
> Allerdings sind die Preise stark fallend und Kapazitäten steigend. Aber für meinen Kapazitätswunsch 5-8 TB komme ich immer noch nicht an konventionellen HDD vorbei. 5-6 SSD sind aber auch keine Lösung. 1 SSD nur für das System und 1 HDD sind der aktuelle Stand.
> 
> Oder man kauft Hybridlösungen die es auch gibt z.B. 4 TB davon mit 500 MB SSD-Part.


 naja, aber wer hat denn schon wirklich mehrere TB an Daten, bei denen eine SSD wirklich wichtig wäre? ^^ 




@Goldrock: keine Ahnung, wie das mit der Garantie ist, aber wenn eine Karte nicht schon nach Tagen oder ein paar Monaten kaputtgeht, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sie erst nach mehr als 2 Jahren kaputtgeht. So nach 3-4 Jahren kann das dann wieder eher passieren, aber da will man doch eh schon längst eine neue Karte    Und dass Festplatten KOMPLETT vom Markt verschwinden wird noch lange dauern. Irgendwann kann es aber durchaus der Fall sein.

Wegen Windows: bei eBay gibt es auch genug Verkäufer mit 100% oder fast 100% guter Wertung. Ich hab selber hier 2-3 mal erfolgreich eingekauft Windows 7 Professional 32/64 Bit Key + Rechnung + Win 10 Pro Upgrade | eBay   da sind ganz wenige negative Wertungen, und anscheinend hat es da halt nicht geklappt, ABER die Leute haben sich nicht gemeldet, sondern einfach eine negative Bewertung hinterlassen, denn wenn man sich meldet, dann bekommt man nen neuen key. 

Ich würde aber eher direkt Win10 installieren. Das geht bis Ende des Monats ja auch mit nem Win7-Key.

32-Bit-Keys gibt es halt noch aus alten Zeiten. Und weil manche wenige Leute vlt auch Anwendungen haben, die wirklich nur in einer 32Bit-Umgebung laufen.


----------



## Goldrock (15. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2016)

Goldrock schrieb:


> Achso, wenn das geht, dann werde ich natürlich sofort auf Win10 gehen.  Aber wie läuft das dann ab, man bekommt einen Key, aber wie installiert man Windows dann? Muss man dafür doch schon einen Datenträger mit Windows 7 haben, bzw. kann ich mir da selbst einen erstellen? Auf meinem aktuellen PC hab ich Windows ja. ^^


  du kannst direkt bei Microsoft das "media creation tool" für Win10 runterladen, starten und damit dann aussuchen, ob du Windows10 auf einen USB-Stick oder eine DVD "kopierst". Und mit dem Stick bzw. der DVD kannst du dann WIn10 installieren, als Key funktioniert auch ein Win7-key


----------



## Goldrock (15. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2016)

Die Grafikkarte ist die richtige, da muss man halt schauen, wann die denn lieferbar sein wird... ^^

Festplatte ist gut, die kleinen technischen Unterschiede merkst du nicht.


----------



## Goldrock (15. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2016)

Mit 3x DisplayPort gibt es zB diese hier Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder bei Saturn auf Lager (erstaunlicherweise sogar zu einem annehmbaren Preis)  die hier Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Paste kannst du nehmen, kann aber sein, dass es im Vergleich zur beim Kühler mitgelieferten Null Unterschied ist   nicht weil die Paste schlecht ist, sondern weil die mitgelieferte vlt auch schon ordentlich ist und bei DEM guten Kühler dann durch die Paste nicht mehr viel gewonnen werden kann.


----------



## Goldrock (16. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Goldrock (16. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2016)

Goldrock schrieb:


> Viele Leute scheinen mindfactory eher zu meiden, hat das irgendeinen bestimmten Grund, ist der Preis da gut und der Support dafür schlecht, sind die Teile schlecht verpackt, irgendwas?


 MF ist ein gnadenloser Preiskampf-Laden, so dass da ab und an Probleme mit Reklamationen vorkommen oder auch mal Rücksendeware ohne entsprechenden Hinweis als Neuware weiterverkauft wird, weil der Laden halt irgendwo sparen muss, wenn er immer versucht, der billigste zu sein - aber ob das jetzt "System" hat oder ob es einfach nur "oft" davon zu hören ist, weil halt auch zig Tausende da einkaufen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. zB die beliebte GTX 970 von MSI ist bei MF beinah 26.000 mal verkauft worden und ist ca seit Oktober 2014 zu haben - das heißt pro Tag allein von dieser Karte im Schnitt um die 40 Stück verkauft worden. Logisch, dass du dann selbst bei 1% unzufriedener Kunden "viele" negative Meinungen hörst... ^^ 

Ich selber "meide" MF, weil ich deren Preiskampf schädlich für die Branche finde. Der Shop hardwareversand war mein Stammladen und ist nicht zuletzt, weil sie versucht haben, mit MF mitzuhalten, inzwischen pleite. Aber keine Ahnung, vlt ist MF genau so gut oder schlecht wie alle anderen 10-12 günstigeren Läden...


----------



## Goldrock (19. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Goldrock schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt alle Teile meines PCs bis auf die Graka bestellt und mich auch schon um den Windows Key gekümmert. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass alle Teile auch rechtzeitig ankommen. Wenn nicht, würde Win10 Pro fast 300 Euro kosten.


 die Pro-Version braucht so gut wie niemand. Oder hast du da ganz spezielle Features, die Dir enorm wichtig sind? Das normale Win 10 kostet unter 100€



> Gibt es für Win7 denn auch so ein media creation tool, dass man wirklich nur einen Key braucht? Aber ich denke sowieso, dass das alles schon klappen wird.


 es gibt Downloads, mit denen du eine DVD brennen kannst, aber von Microsoft selbst gibt es glaub ich nichts. Bei dem key von Win7 sollte auch ein Link dabei sein, ansonsten such mal bei winfuture.de


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juli 2016)

Ganz günstig und einfach: Lizenz von Ebay (vertrauenswürdiger Händler!!) oder Rakuten oder Sonst wem für Windows 7 Pro holen (15-30€) und dann win 7 selbst brennen, installieren und direkt win 10 Update machen.


----------



## Gast20180604 (21. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2016)

Goldrock8065537 schrieb:


> So mache ich es ja auch, es geht nur um den Fall, wenn meine PC Teile erst im August kommen und das Win10 Update deswegen nicht mehr geht. ^^ Aber ist ja sehr unwahrscheinlich, alle Teile wurden gestern schon verschickt, insofern.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich den Post aus Versehen wieder über den alten Account geschrieben. xD Kann man irgendwo beantragen, dass der gelöscht wird? Nur deswegen habe ich mich eigentlich wieder im alten eingeloggt.


 kann man, aber ich weiß nicht, ob dann vlt auch Postings wegfallen ^^ ich würd den acocunt einfach so lassen, schadet ja nicht.


----------



## Goldrock (23. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2016)

Ich würde es zeitnah melden. Je länger Du wartest desto eher könnten die auf die Idee kommen, daß der Schaden nur von Dir kommen kann.

Im Normalfall auspacken, Schaden feststellen und melden. Wenn Du 2-3 Wochen wartest wirkt das imho "komisch".


----------



## Goldrock (24. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Juli 2016)

Bei guter Handhabung kann man ein Gehäuse durch Deutschland ohne Beschädigungen transportieren.... 
Mein Nanoxia hat es auch geschafft


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2016)

Ein Lieferant sollte schon in der Lage sein unbeschädigte Ware anzuliefern. Wenn nicht ist er inkompetent.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2016)

Festgestellte Schäden sofort melden, ich würde mir da nie zu viel Zeit lassen. Erstens wegen einer zeitnahen Ersatzlieferung (wer will schon ewig darauf warten), zweitens um sich in keine Diskussion mit dem Lieferanten einlassen zu müssen ("Die Ware haben Sie seit x Wochen bei sich im Haus und erst jetzt sehen Sie den Mangel?").

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juli 2016)

Kann mich den Vorpostern nur anschließen:

Du hast schließlich gutes Geld dafür bezahlt, _*unbeschädigte und einwandfreie Neuware *_zu erhalten.

Tipp:

Wenn es wirklich nur leichte, oberflächliche Schäden sind, die die Funktionalität nicht beeinträchtigen und bei denen nicht zu erwarten ist, dass eine fortlaufende Verschlechterung eintritt, könntest Du auch mit dem Händler über einen Nachlass verhandeln.

So mache ich das bspw., gerade bei relativ großen, unbeweglichen Sachen, wo eine Rücksendung mit erheblichen Aufwand verbunden wäre.


----------



## Goldrock (24. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Goldrock (24. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

Goldrock schrieb:


> Aber der CPU Kühler war jetzt schon eine schwere Geburt, wenn man niemanden hat der einem hilft das Ding zu halten, wenn man es festschrauben will. ^^



Öhm, verzeih mir bitte die Frage, aber Du hast zur Montage schon das Gehäuse seitlich auf den Boden gelegt, oder?


----------



## Goldrock (25. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## golani79 (25. Juli 2016)

Weiß nicht, welchen Kühler du hast, aber bei meinem Noctua hat man zuerst die Halterung am Board montiert und den Kühlkörper selbst, konnte man dann bequem in liegender Position aufsetzen und befestigen.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

Goldrock schrieb:


> Klar, aber man muss ja von der anderen Seite noch die Schrauben reindrehen und das geht schlecht, ohne das Gehäuse dann nochmal aufzustellen. Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?



Hm, hängt vermutlich stark von der Art der Befestigung ab. Ich habe, wie Golani, auch einen Noctua und der lässt sich liegend am einfachsten montieren. Da braucht man nichts festzuhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, hängt vermutlich stark von der Art der Befestigung ab. Ich habe, wie Golani, auch einen Noctua und der lässt sich liegend am einfachsten montieren. Da braucht man nichts festzuhalten.


  man muss halt am besten (vermute ich) wohl VORHER die untere Platte ans Board schrauben. Und dazu muss man das Gehäuse hinstellen, wenn das Board schon eingebaut ist. Dann kommt man durch  ein "Fenster" im Mainboardtray gut an den Bereich an, wenn man das rechte Seitenteil des Gehäuses entfernt.

Aber wenn man ggf 4 Halteschrauben von "unten" durchs Board schieben muss, dann wird es natürlich nichts mit "Gehäuse hinlegen und Kühler aufsetzen"


----------



## Goldrock (26. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> man muss halt am besten (vermute ich) wohl VORHER die untere Platte ans Board schrauben. Und dazu muss man das Gehäuse hinstellen, wenn das Board schon eingebaut ist. Dann kommt man durch  ein "Fenster" im Mainboardtray gut an den Bereich an, wenn man das rechte Seitenteil des Gehäuses entfernt.
> 
> Aber wenn man ggf 4 Halteschrauben von "unten" durchs Board schieben muss, dann wird es natürlich nichts mit "Gehäuse hinlegen und Kühler aufsetzen"



Oder das alles auf dem Board montieren was so schwer gänge bevor man das Board einsetzt wäre dann eine Option. Also sprich CPU+Kühler.


----------

